# Sharks, Sharks and more Sharks -- Looking forward to 2013!



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Enjoy the video: 





 

Jim


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

cool video Jim! we couldnt get away from them on sunday!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Cool video, what do you reckon that tiger at the 5:30 mark weighed?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> Cool video, what do you reckon that tiger at the 5:30 mark weighed?


I guessed something like 275-300 range. Not a single Hammerhead this year.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Great Video Realtor! Sitting on my couch and totally miserable with a bad cold, this made my whole day! I just got an International 50W and I elieve I saw one in the video. Can't wait to hear it scream!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

devinsdad said:


> Great Video Realtor! Sitting on my couch and totally miserable with a bad cold, this made my whole day! I just got an International 50W and I elieve I saw one in the video. Can't wait to hear it scream!


Thanks, hang in there with the cold/flu/feelin like crap thing. we have been fighting it here since before Christmas..... slow moving bug, Tina wen to the doctors and the meds she got arent even helping..... Doc said, in time it will move on.....
:thumbdown:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice vid Jim. Thanks for posting.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

> Great Video Realtor! Sitting on my couch and totally miserable with a bad cold, this made my whole day! I just got an International 50W and I elieve I saw one in the video. Can't wait to hear it scream!


++ on the vid Realtor! :notworthy:

Devin's Dad: I have 50 & 70VSWs I've used in the Atlantic for big game, including Makos, and that clicker is distinctive. For that matter, any tight line noise is addictive.

Catch 'em up.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

devinsdad said:


> Great Video Realtor! Sitting on my couch and totally miserable with a bad cold, this made my whole day! I just got an International 50W and I elieve I saw one in the video. Can't wait to hear it scream!


Inshore (state waters) I use the Tiagra 30's, they have a cool sounding drag in their own right. But at night, offshore, we all all about to fall asleep, when one of the Penn 50's start the "drag-a-clicking" slow at first, then as it picks up a little speed..... You can feel the clicking all the way through the boat, sort of a vibration from the reel. Imagine, low glow of the lights, slopping of the water on the hull, slow rolling motion of the sea, dark water all around, and then add the slow, meaningful, authoritative, sound of the deliberate 50 wide clicker. Geeze, I think I'm gonna go see if the boat floats tonight...... nothing like it.


----------

